# Auto rickshaw - tuk-tuk - mototaxi | Are good transportation in your country?



## vicius (May 17, 2014)

> *Auto rickshaws* are a common means of public transportation in many countries in the world. Also known as a *three-wheeler*, *Samosa*, *tempo*, *tuk-tuk*, *trishaw*, *auto*, *rickshaw*, *autorick*, *bajaj*, *rick*, *tricycle*, *mototaxi*, *baby taxi* or *lapa* in popular parlance, an auto rickshaw is a usually three-wheeled cabin cycle for private use and as a vehicle for hire. It is a motorized version of the traditional pulled rickshaw or cycle rickshaw. Auto rickshaws are an essential form of urban transport in many developing countries, and a form of novelty transport in many Western countrie


_

_in my country peru are not a good means of transport as many of them provacan more traffic accidents and many of their drivers are criminals

and its country there are these vehicles, are bad or good transport?
_

_


----------



## vicius (May 17, 2014)

*Could autorickshaws see electric revolution?*

Millions in South and Southeast Asia rely on these three wheelers -- known variously as rickshaws, tuk tuks or tricycles -- as an affordable mode of transportation.

But while beloved by many, the vehicles are also blamed for bottleneck congestion and pollution, spewing carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide and particle matters that become trapped inside the lungs.

"In many places both inside China and in other Asian countries, the three-wheeler is considered a symbol of a less-than-modern-economy, not appreciated by some image-conscious businessmen and government officials," said Ed Benjamin, chairman of the Light Electric Vehicle Association, the trade association for such vehicles.

As concerns over air pollution and fuel dependence grow, several Asian companies are vying to become the Tesla of motorbikes to bring zero-emission, light electric vehicles to the masses.

There is major interest in turning electric in China, and to a lesser extent in Vietnam, Thailand and India as well, said Benjamin.

The move to electric is also gaining traction with motorcycle manufacturers, said Benjamin. "Piaggio, Honda, Yamaha, and others have had production of gasoline three-wheelers that we expect to see in electric versions," he says.

http://www.kspr.com/news/nationworld/Could-autorickshaws-see-electric-revolution/21051646_25966162









_http://bunboyeatsla.com/index.php/2010/12/08/india-part-1/_


----------



## vicius (May 17, 2014)

IN ITALY


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thank God we don't have any of those here in Brazil, they tried to implement them here in Sao Paulo (of all cities!) a few years ago but fortunately failed. They're just not legislation-compliant. Such vehicles would have to have many safety features in Brazil, similar to cars. 

There is a Thai restaurant in Sao Paulo that offers to pick up customers in a pink tuktuk, I heard, but that's it. 

Some small towns, not big enough to have a bus system, have legalized standard two-wheel motorcycles as moto-taxi, though.


----------

